# [SOLVED] sudden reboot, no error or crash messages



## macc51 (Jun 9, 2009)

my computer has started to reboot randomly and also when I use the dvd/cd drive. running a cd is almost certain to cause the screen to go blank and the entire system shuts down and reboots cycling over and over until I open the drive and remove the cd.It also suddenly reboots during start up just as its almost finshed loading windows. I noticed the psu fan had stopped once and thought it might have been overheating but the fan runs now, as does the cpu fan. I'm wondering if the psu is starting to fail.Or am I looking at a software issue?as far as I can tell my combined load on the psu is 335W.

computer type- MDG 2006 model year
motherboard -intel d101GGC
O/S -windows xp media centre home edit 32 bit
PSU - 350W total output
video card -BFG Geforce 8500GT 512MB 800MHZ
1 dvd/cd RW drive


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: sudden reboot, no error or crash messages*

Please post brand and model of psu. If you have a different psu, try it and see if you get the same result. Random reboots are usually a sign of failing power supply and/or overheating. Is the inside of the case dusty? If so get some canned air and dust it out.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: sudden reboot, no error or crash messages*

It may also pay to turn off auto reboot to see if you do happen the get a blue screen when it happens.
To turn Off Auto Reboot

Go to Start> Control Panel> Sysytem> Advanced> Startup and Recovery settings>
Then untick the Auto Reboot Box
After that any blue screen will stay on so you can copy and post the Complete error massage and full code.


----------



## macc51 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: sudden reboot, no error or crash messages*

the PSU manufacturer is I-CHIA International Corp.
switching power supply
model # LC8360BTX
On startup this morning the computer rebooted 6 times before finally staying on.At that point I decided to take it in for service,hopefully it will get sorted out. it is the original power supply and it's got alot of hours on it, so I wouldn't be surprised if its ready to call it quits. thanks for your prompt reply and helpful advice. crossing my fingers.


----------



## macc51 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: sudden reboot, no error or crash messages*

I did check the event log and saw a number of yellow triangles with the message "load performance warning".I'm guessing that might be indicating a 
power issue..the inside case is clean ...I had to clean it when I replaced a faulty graphics card that was only a year old and still under warranty.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: sudden reboot, no error or crash messages*

Looks like a rebranded Power Up(or power up is rebranded for this) 350w PSU it's a little shy on power for a PCIe card in a Media Center.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: sudden reboot, no error or crash messages*

I replaced a power supply in an even older, AGP, system from MDG last year. Had a Turbo Link 350 watt with 15 amps on the +12. Put in a 400 watt SeaSonic, holding one psu in each hand really shows how shoddy the mdg supplies are, the seasonic had to weigh 3 or 4 times what the junk one did.


----------



## macc51 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: sudden reboot, no error or crash messages*

Solved.. a new 475W power supply and an extra cooling fan installed.
Many thanks again for your helpful replies.

Macc


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: sudden reboot, no error or crash messages*

Glad to hear you have it up and running.


----------

